# Access 4 surfside



## bballman (Jun 7, 2006)

Hit the surf early this morning and all I can say is muddy, muddy and more muddy. Water was a little better near the jetties.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

bballman said:


> Hit the surf early this morning and all I can say is muddy, muddy and more muddy. Water was a little better near the jetties.


gtownsurf.com is your friend


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

Sounds like perfect shrimping conditions for the castnetters


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Still better than a day at work.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

fishingcacher said:


> gtownsurf.com is your friend


Surfside entrance to the icw was dredged recently which caused worse than normal water clarity mud etc in this area. Nasty looking compared to g-town.


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

seabo said:


> Sounds like perfect shrimping conditions for the castnetters


How do you know what to look for when castnetting for shrimp (esp in choco-milk water)? just rip and hope you get lucky?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Solodaddio said:


> Surfside entrance to the icw was dredged recently which caused worse than normal water clarity mud etc in this area. Nasty looking compared to g-town.


Good to know. I will look at Surfside cams instead.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

willygee said:


> How do you know what to look for when castnetting for shrimp (esp in choco-milk water)? just rip and hope you get lucky?


Pretty much. But where you catch one there's more.
I have drove the beach on low tide and found shells of there heads washed up and caught em there right in the wade and first gut
Also wading you can feel them stick you specially if it's a school.
august 1st has been kinda my go time for the last 3 yrs.
also if the boats are in close in a area is a good place to start they push them in closer it seems like to me
and close to the passes 
Oh and a fast sinking net is important they can flip fast when spooked.
Just my observation though


----------



## willygee (Jun 21, 2013)

Cool thanks!


----------



## capt. stealth (Jul 7, 2008)

Solodaddio said:


> Surfside entrance to the icw was dredged recently which caused worse than normal water clarity mud etc in this area. Nasty looking compared to g-town.


Dredging has nothing to do with the clarity of the water in Surfside. However the SW wind, current from the south and dirty Brazos River has every thing to do with it.


----------

